# From The Ports



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

when the danish shipping line ,marersk made kingston its regional centre in nov. the decision involved pulling the hub that the worlds largest container shipping firm had established in panama.
the impact of the move is already being felt in kingston's fast growing transshipment port where capacity is now being built to handle the 600,000 20ft [equivalent] containers per year that maersk is expected to bring to the port this year alone.
the port auth. which owns the transshipment facility expects the no. of 20ft[equivalient] contaners handled by mearsk each year to jump to 1,000,000 within the next 5yrs.
the mearsk line ship "asia decimo" has left noumea harbour at the weekend ,
the ship has been strike bound for the last ten days due to confrontation between rival dockers unions,the ship will now dock at suva.
the M.S.C. ship caledonien which is also affected is still surrounded by a wall of containers


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

a consortium led by goldman sachs the u.s. investment bank is putting the finishing touches to a 2.5 billion pound offer for ass.british ports,britons largest port operaters


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

As ther must be about 10 Kingstons to my knowledge which one were you refering to.
Not Jamaica?


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

yes, sorry i should'of put in kingston jamacia.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*US Company to Purchase British Ports*



dom said:


> a consortium led by goldman sachs the u.s. investment bank is putting the finishing touches to a 2.5 billion pound offer for ass.british ports,britons largest port operaters


Dom,

What was that old saying, "can give it but can't take it"? 

Only weeks since the whole of Capitol Hill and the USA were up in arms about Dubai owners wanting to purchase the operators of a few US ports. Terrible, an abomination, couldn't possibly be even considered. 

Now a US company, as part of a consortium, wishes to buy the operators of all the major UK ports. Certainly sir, that is free trade, globalisation, clearly a Very Good Thing.

Odd world that the politicians inhabit.

Ron


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Good one Ron!! could not agree more.
I think I read in the local.(Oz) papers that they were trumped by a local (EU) consortium a couple of days ago, and are screaming their collective t..s off and crying fowl!!...that was deliberate.!..errr maybe it was Heathrow.
Regards
David D.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

three of the five busiest ports in the world are in china,hong kong, shanghi, and shenzhen,
china decided it needed another deep wate port,so decided to build one on yangshan is. in hangzhou bay,near the mouth of the yangtze river. to get to the island,a multi-lane bridge 33kilometres long was built.
its a similar version of the confederation bridge to prince edward is. but wider and more than twice as long.
when complete yangshan port will have 4 terminals and 52 berths.one terminal with 18 super-post-panamax cranes is now in operation.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

goldman sachs group inc.said thursday that its admiral consortium has raised its offer for ass.british ports to 2.58 billion pounds [3.25 billion $] after a group led by macquarie bank ltd. emerged as a possible rival bdder late wednesday.


----------

